# UK camera travel insurance



## meinthai (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Guys

I need some travel insurance for my camera gear and was hoping some one could offer advice.

I'm making a 3 week trip to Mongolia in a couple of weeks and need to insure about 6,000 pounds (can't find the key on this Thai keyboard) worth of gear.

I'm English but currently living in Thailand which is why things are a bit complicated.

I've seen a few companies on the web, but I'm a bit skeptical of using them with out some recommendations from past users.

Any advice is gratefully received.

thanks


----------



## bycostello (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.aaduki.com/ what i use for my camera insurance and liability insurance.. maybe worth a call...


----------



## motorhead (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine is all included in my home contents insurance, the broker suggested it. I have provided a full list of everything, with values and replacement costs. Seems strange to me but its covered worldwide.

Touch wood I've not had to claim, so have no idea how that might pan out! But there was no increase in the premium so it's free cover.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 2, 2011)

bycostello said:


> http://www.aaduki.com/ what i use for my camera insurance and liability insurance.. maybe worth a call...



+1, I use Aaduki as well...


----------

